# La claque salvatrice...la fin!



## drs (11 Mars 2010)

Suite à ce post, je viens de ranger définitivement mon SE.
Après quelques semaines de fonctionnement, le HDD a définitivement laché, et la claque tant salutaire la première fois n'a été ce coup ci d'aucun secours...

J'ajoute aussi le G3 B&B...mais je vais en parler dans un autre post...

snif'

PS: si une ame charitable avait un HDD SCSI pour SE, ca me rendrait le sourire


----------



## mp_ (15 Mars 2010)

drs a dit:


> Suite à ce post, je viens de ranger définitivement mon SE.
> Après quelques semaines de fonctionnement, le HDD a définitivement laché, et la claque tant salutaire la première fois n'a été ce coup ci d'aucun secours...
> 
> J'ajoute aussi le G3 B&B...mais je vais en parler dans un autre post...
> ...



Salut,

Je dois avoir 2 DD de 40 Mo SCSI qui trainent quelque part


----------



## drs (16 Mars 2010)

ah bah si tu les retrouves, ca m'interresse


----------



## mp_ (17 Mars 2010)

Je vais regarder, je te tiens au courant


----------



## drs (17 Mars 2010)

super cool, merci


----------



## melaure (19 Mars 2010)

Sinon il y a encore quelques sites spécialisés ou on en trouve. 

Tant que c'est le DD qui lache dans un vieux Mac, c'est pas trop grave. Enfin faites des sauvegardes sur CD quand même


----------

